# Canada - Gun owners prepare for civil disobedience



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Canada - Gun owners prepare for civil disobedience 

http://www.canada.com/vancouver/news/story.asp?id={D3344360-97A5-42C7-AADD-2DD38D93F881}


----------

